
Instagram Account Devoted to Destroying Bird and Lime Scooters - mark-ruwt
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vbj7xb/theres-an-entire-instagram-account-devoted-to-destroying-rideshare-scooters
======
Finnucane
“Our big picture for shared scooters and bikes is to create a culture,
together with the community, where people view scooter and bike sharing as
their own," said Caroline Pruitt, Lime Spokeswoman. "But not too literally, as
they need to keep paying us."

